# NFC on lockscreen



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Just thought I would post this here for others (& it's pretty much dead in here) If you're like me & don't like to have to unlock your screen to register an NFC tag, this is your mod.  Replace the apk in /system/apps (or add ".bak" to the original apk in case it doesn't work) & fix permission rw-r-r .

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2026439

The apk in the OP will have *NFC on all the time*, which drains your battery fast.

The apk on page 2 is what you want for NFC on the lockscreen on *stock* 4.2.1 (maybe other ROMs work, idk)

The apk on page 3 is for *CM10.1* for NFC on lockscreen

The flashable update.zip on page 4 is for *CM10.1* for NFC on lockscreen, made easy.

Edit: made easy clicky links

Also, if you want the modded apk to stay as you update CM. Go into /system/addon.d > open 70-gapps.sh in a text editor > add 'app/NfcNci.apk' without quotes, in the middle of the other apps.


----------

